
“Massive necrosis of the lung on a CT scan. That doesn't happen with flu” - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/EricTopol/status/1237076736073854976
======
dbetteridge
Per the twitter thread, thats a fairly generic CT scan and you do often see
similar in other strains of the flu.

